# Lieferbare Eloxal-Farben



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Moins,

sehe ich das richtig, dass Nicolai seine Rahmenpreise in eloxal-schwarz angibt und dann satte 400,-  Zuschlag  für andere, lieferbare Eloxal-Farben nimmt?

Ich empfinden diesen Zuschlag als extrem hoch und er ist für mich weder handlings- noch verfahrenstechnisch erklärbar (betriebswirtschaftlich natürlich schon). Aber vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären, womit sich dieser Zuschlag begründen läßt?

Grüße


----------



## schnubbi81 (17. März 2013)

Wieso rufst du nicht einfach in Lübbrechtsen an und fragst?
Mir wären 100 Euro Aufpreis auch lieber.

Lass uns die Antwort wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

bronze kostet doch nur 150 aufpreis

die eloxierung übernimmt ein anderer betrieb. N wird da auch nur die kosten weitergeben?


----------



## chris12 (17. März 2013)

bestimmt, die sind ja gemeinnützig tätig....


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bronze kostet doch nur 150 aufpreis
> 
> die eloxierung übernimmt ein anderer betrieb. N wird da auch nur die kosten weitergeben?



Das möchte ich mal bezweifeln. Ich kann mit bei Weitem nicht vorstellen, dass ein Eloxalwerk pro Rahmen einen mehr als 2-stelligen Aufpreis für einen abweichenden Farbton nimmt.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

dann wird sich kalle ganz dreist die taschen vollstopfen?


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Wieso rufst du nicht einfach in Lübbrechtsen an und fragst?



Weil heute Sonntag ist, selbst in Lübbrechtsen 



schnubbi81 schrieb:


> Mir wären 100 Euro Aufpreis auch lieber.
> 
> Lass uns die Antwort wissen!



Welche Antwort sollte ich da erwarten? "Oh, danke für den Hinweis, wir werden sofort unsere Preise ändern"? Ok, etwas zynisch, aber ich bin über den Aufpreis doch recht verärgert und wollte daher die Frage mal öffentlich diskutieren. Vielleicht ärgere ich mich ja auch zu unrecht und jemand, von Nicolai oder ein sonstiger Forenteilnehmer, kann die Preisbildung erklären.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. März 2013)

Bestell doch einfach einen Raw-Rahmen und lass das Glasperlenstrahlen und eloxieren selbst durchführen.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

der österreichische händler, welcher die LV´s eloxiert nimmt noch mehr.

finde den hohen aufpreis auch schade.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Bestell doch einfach einen Raw-Rahmen und lass das Glasperlenstrahlen und eloxieren selbst durchführen.



Tatsächlich eine denkbare Variante, wenn das Zerlegen und Zusammensetzen inkl. der damit verbundenen Extra-Probleme nicht wäre.

Aber eigentlich suche ich auch keinen workaround, trotzdem danke.


----------



## chris12 (17. März 2013)

die art der eloxierung die nicolai verwendet ist in der tat recht aufwendig und das risiko für fehlfarben recht hoch. in der vergangenheit gab es ja auch nur bronze, schwarz und silber. bei letzterem gab es sehr viele reklamationen wegen farbverläufen etc. dieser ausschuss muss sicherlich mit einkalkuliert werden. vielleicht muss sogar der ein oder andere rahmen ersetzt oder entsorgt werden. keine ahnung.

warum schwarz eloxal aber standart ist und der rest solch einen aufpreis hat keine ahnung. vielleicht liegts am schwierigkeitsgrad. früher musst schwarz auf jedenfall auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nippes80 (17. März 2013)

Ich denke mal schwarz elox ist am wenigsten aufwendig da wenig daneben gehen kann.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Nippes80 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schwarz elox ist am wenigsten aufwendig da wenig daneben gehen kann.



Meines Wissens ist schwarz durchaus auch anfällig für Fehlfärbungen im Prozeß. Weißliche Stellen/Wolken durch Kreidung oder unzureichenden Schichtaufbau sind bei schwarz viel auffälliger, als bei manch anderer Farbe. Allerdings ist schwarz neben silber/natur gebräuchlicher, weshalb Eloxierbetriebe da ihre Prozesse oft mit weniger Qualitätsschwankung fahren.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (17. März 2013)

Ich kann mir denken, dass die Eloxalfirma nicht nur Nicolai Rahmen ins Becken haengt, sondern auch viele andere Sachen. Und schwarz ist sicher die mit Abstand meistgenutzte Eloxalfarbe. Wenn also jemand einen Nicolai Rahmen farbig eloxiert haben will, dann muss wahrscheinlich die Firma extra die Farbe besorgen, die bestimmt teurer ist, da sie nicht so oft genommen wird und dann haengt wahrscheinlich nur ein Nicolai Rahmen im Becken. Und der ganze Prozess mit Anhang kostet dadurch nunmal mehr als einfach nur 0815 schwarz.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken, dass die Eloxalfirma nicht nur Nicolai Rahmen ins Becken haengt, sondern auch viele andere Sachen. Und schwarz ist sicher die mit Abstand meistgenutzte Eloxalfarbe. Wenn also jemand einen Nicolai Rahmen farbig eloxiert haben will, dann muss wahrscheinlich die Firma extra die Farbe besorgen, die bestimmt teurer ist, da sie nicht so oft genommen wird und dann haengt wahrscheinlich nur ein Nicolai Rahmen im Becken. Und der ganze Prozess mit Anhang kostet dadurch nunmal mehr als einfach nur 0815 schwarz.



Richtig, so erklärt sich in Grundzügen der Aufpreis, den Eloxierer für notwendige Farbwechsel nehmen. Das ist erklärbar und auch absolut zulässig.

Aber 400,- lassen sich dadurch, und das ist immer noch meine persönliche Einschätzung, nicht mal ansatzweise erklären. Wenn der Eloxalbetrieb tasächlich über 350,- (a bisserl was darf sich Kalle ja "in die Taschen stopfen"  ) für einen Farbwechsel kassiert, arbeitet Nicolai mit einem Partner zusammen, der für Farbwechsel nicht eingerichtet und daher zu teuer ist, auch wenn die Qualität entsprechend hoch ist.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (17. März 2013)

400 Euro ist schon ein ordentlicher Batzen. Fuer mich der wichtigste Grund warum ich mit Pulverbeschichtung bestellt habe. Und ich glaube der Preis schreckt viele ab. Also ist der hohe Preis eigentlich nicht wirklich gut fuer Nicolai, wuerde ich mal behaupten. Fuer den Eloxalbetrieb ist es sicher auch nicht einfach wenn da ne kleine Firma wie Nicolai ankommt und hin und wieder mal unregelmaessig nen Rahmen in orange haben will. Nen "guten" Preis gibts fuer solche Faelle bestimmt nur bei einer richtig grossen Firma die sowieso dauernd in Farbe eloxiert, wenn ueberhaupt...


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

chris12 schrieb:


> die art der eloxierung die nicolai verwendet ist in der tat recht aufwendig und das risiko für fehlfarben recht hoch. in der vergangenheit gab es ja auch nur bronze, schwarz und silber. bei letzterem gab es sehr viele reklamationen wegen farbverläufen etc. dieser ausschuss muss sicherlich mit einkalkuliert werden. vielleicht muss sogar der ein oder andere rahmen ersetzt oder entsorgt werden. keine ahnung.


Richtig!

Schwarz ist in der Tat einfacher und mit weniger Fehlern behafftet.




El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir denken, dass die Eloxalfirma nicht nur Nicolai Rahmen ins Becken haengt, sondern auch viele andere Sachen. Und schwarz ist sicher die mit Abstand meistgenutzte Eloxalfarbe. Wenn also jemand einen Nicolai Rahmen farbig eloxiert haben will, dann muss wahrscheinlich die Firma extra die Farbe besorgen, die bestimmt teurer ist, da sie nicht so oft genommen wird und dann haengt wahrscheinlich nur ein Nicolai Rahmen im Becken. Und der ganze Prozess mit Anhang kostet dadurch nunmal mehr als einfach nur 0815 schwarz.



genau, es wird ja auch für jeden Kunden individuell gemacht. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, welche andere Firma bietet dir diese Auswahl an Eloxfarben? und an Farben generell? niemand!

wenn man sich das mal so durchrechnet ist der Preis schon okay, nicht günstig aber auch nicht Wucher.

Ich denke das Nicolai schon weiß was auf dem Markt andere Eloxbetriebe abrufen und was für ne Qualität die liefern, ich weiß das sie z.B. Eloxversuche bei anderen Betrieben machen haben lassen, (Eurobike 2012).




El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> 400 Euro ist schon ein ordentlicher Batzen. Fuer mich der wichtigste Grund warum ich mit Pulverbeschichtung bestellt habe. Und ich glaube der Preis schreckt viele ab. Also ist der hohe Preis eigentlich nicht wirklich gut fuer Nicolai, wuerde ich mal behaupten. Fuer den Eloxalbetrieb ist es sicher auch nicht einfach wenn da ne kleine Firma wie Nicolai ankommt und hin und wieder mal unregelmaessig nen Rahmen in orange haben will. Nen "guten" Preis gibts fuer solche Faelle bestimmt nur bei einer richtig grossen Firma die sowieso dauernd in Farbe eloxiert, wenn ueberhaupt...



Nur mal zum thema abschrecken.
Über 80% der Rahmen gehen bei Nicolai in eloxiert raus. Ein Teil dann halt in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Richtig!
> 
> Schwarz ist in der Tat einfacher und mit weniger Fehlern behafftet.



Ich hatte oben schon mal erklÃ¤rt, warum diese Aussage so eben nicht ganz richtig ist.



kephren23 schrieb:


> wenn man sich das mal so durchrechnet ist der Preis schon okay, nicht gÃ¼nstig aber auch nicht Wucher.



Dieses "durchrechnen" wÃ¼rde ich gern mal genauer erklÃ¤rt bekommen. Denn genau da liegt ja die Krux bzw. die unerklÃ¤rlich hohen 400,-â¬.



kephren23 schrieb:


> genau, es wird ja auch fÃ¼r jeden Kunden individuell gemacht. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, welche andere Firma bietet dir diese Auswahl an Eloxfarben? und an Farben generell? niemand!



Mag sein, dass bei MTB-Rahmen niemand diese Farbtonvielfalt liefert, aber Eloxal-Bauteile, auch in etlichen versch. Farben, werden doch von vielen angeboten. Und Eloxalbetriebe, die sich auf hÃ¤ufigen Farbwechel eingestellt haben, gibts auch etliche. 

Vielleicht nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Weder kritisiere ich, noch muss ich erklÃ¤rt bekommen, DASS Nicolai einen Aufschlag verlangt. Mich interessiert lediglich, warum der Zuschlag SO HOCH ausfÃ¤llt.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (17. März 2013)

interessant, woher hast du diese informationen? 

ich seh hier z.b. zu 50% RAW, aber vieleicht taeuscht das ja auch


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. März 2013)

El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> interessant, woher hast du diese informationen?
> 
> ich seh hier z.b. zu 50% RAW, aber vieleicht taeuscht das ja auch



Ja das täuscht bestimmt, die ganzen Ion 16 Besitzer haben Raw bestellt, damit der Rahmen schneller da ist. 

Wenn du die Galerien durchstöberst, ist aber wirklich ein großer Teil der Bikes in Eloxal-Farben.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Bin eben im Netz auf einen namhaften Anbieter gestoßen, der MTB-Rahmen ohne Aufpreis in Wunschfarbe eloxiert - und der fertigt nach eigener Aussage sogar in Deutschland.

Ein Eloxierbetrieb bietet die Eloxierung eines Fahrradrahmens (3-teilig) in rot/blau/gold/schwarz/natur/anthrazit online für 179,99  an. 

Natürlich liefern Beide qualitativ gaaaaaaanz viieeeeel schlechter ab, als der Nicolai-Eloxierer.

Namen und Links schenke ich mir hier vorerst, um nicht Gefahr zu laufen, ich würde hier irgendwen pushen - wer's wissen will -> PM.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. März 2013)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigendlich für die Raw-Rahmen einen "Abpreis", oder bezahlt man da die schwarze Eloxierung oder Pulverung immer mit?

Dann sind die vielen Raw-Rahmen ja super für Kalle.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Ich hatte oben schon mal erklärt, warum diese Aussage so eben nicht ganz richtig ist.


Natürlich ist die Aussage richtig! das sie auch Fehler beinhalten kann ist klar, aber weniger als bei anderen Farben, vorallem unterliegt schwarz keinen Farbtonschwankungen.



Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass bei MTB-Rahmen niemand diese Farbtonvielfalt liefert, aber Eloxal-Bauteile, auch in etlichen versch. Farben, werden doch von vielen angeboten. Und Eloxalbetriebe, die sich auf häufigen Farbwechel eingestellt haben, gibts auch etliche.


Ne Sattelklemme usw. zu eloxen ist wesentlich einfacher und effektiver als nen ganzen Rahmen das ist dir mit Sicherheit klar, nur alleine von der Größe des Beckens her.



Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Dieses "durchrechnen" würde ich gern mal genauer erklärt bekommen. Denn genau da liegt ja die Krux bzw. die unerklärlich hohen 400,-.



Versand hin und her, Verpackungsmaterial, Organisatorischer mehraufwand, Reinigung, Glasperlen, eloxen, Aufschlag für den individuellen Service, Fehlerberücksichtigung. Gewinn.




El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> ich seh hier z.b. zu 50% RAW, aber vieleicht taeuscht das ja auch


 okay RAW ist natürlich auch noch ein gewisser Teil. in den letzten Tagen ist Raw natürlich sehr vertreten.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Dann sind die vielen Raw-Rahmen ja super für Kalle.



 na na, welch provokante Aussage 

Gruß auf die andere Seite der Weser


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

Wuerde man einmalig 200 Euro Aufpreis verlangen, waere das ja noch ok. Da aber sowohl fuer Hauptrahmen als auch Hinterbau jeweils 200 Euro anfallen, ist das meines Erachtens auch nicht technisch argumentierbar.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Ne Sattelklemme usw. zu eloxen ist wesentlich einfacher und effektiver als nen ganzen Rahmen das ist dir mit Sicherheit klar, nur alleine von der Größe des Beckens her.


Jahau, das ist mir klar, ich dachte eher an vergleichbare Teile für Innen- und Außenarchitektur, techn. Eloxal etc. 
Die Beckengröße für schwarze Rahmen ist übrigens genauso groß, wie für rote oder grüne 



kephren23 schrieb:


> Versand hin und her, Verpackungsmaterial, Organisatorischer mehraufwand, Reinigung, Glasperlen, eloxen, Aufschlag für den individuellen Service, Fehlerberücksichtigung. Gewinn.



Das erklärt leider gar nix. Weder ist es eine "Berechnung", wie oben von Dir genannt, noch erklärt es grundlegend den hohen Preis-Unterschied zwischen schwarzer und farbiger Eloxierung. Da bleibt aus Deiner Aufzählung mit viel Wohlwollen nur die etwas geringere Fehleranfälligkeit übrig.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Die Beckengröße für schwarze Rahmen ist übrigens genauso groß, wie für rote oder grüne



Da wurde mir aber bei verschiedenen Anbietern was anderes gesagt. Ich hatte bzgl. eines Rahmens (Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau) angefragt. Schwarz und verschiedene Graustufen waren bei den meisten Anbietern kein Problem, jedoch waren wirkliche Farben nur für kleine Bauteile möglich. Dies wurde mir mit zu geringer Nachfrage bei bunten Farben begründet, dadurch waren nur kleine Eloxal-Bäder für diese Teile vorgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Da wurde mir aber bei verschiedenen Anbietern was anderes gesagt. Ich hatte bzgl. eines Rahmens (Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau) angefragt. Schwarz und verschiedene Graustufen waren bei den meisten Anbietern kein Problem, jedoch waren wirkliche Farben nur für kleine Bauteile möglich. Dies wurde mir mit zu geringer Nachfrage bei bunten Farben begründet, dadurch waren nur kleine Eloxal-Bäder für diese Teile vorgesehen.



Ja klar. Aber der Elox-Betrieb von Nicolai hat ja Becken mit ausreichenden Dimensionen und da braucht der rote Rahmen eben den gleichen Platz, wie der Schwarze.

Btw.: Jedes mögliche Teil sollte demontiert werden, bevor es eloxiert wird. Rahmen + Hinterbau gleichzeitig einzutauchen ist nur bei Hardtails ratsam.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Da wurde mir aber bei verschiedenen Anbietern was anderes gesagt. Ich hatte bzgl. eines Rahmens (Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau) angefragt. Schwarz und verschiedene Graustufen waren bei den meisten Anbietern kein Problem, jedoch waren wirkliche Farben nur für kleine Bauteile möglich. Dies wurde mir mit zu geringer Nachfrage bei bunten Farben begründet, dadurch waren nur kleine Eloxal-Bäder für diese Teile vorgesehen.



genau!
die Beckengröße bleibt gleich, logisch. mit Sicherheit wird kein eloxierer sein schwarzes Becken reinigen um nen farbigen Rahmen reinzupacken.

und meine Auflistung war für Farbe, exkl. schwarz.


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Ja klar. Aber der Elox-Betrieb von Nicolai hat ja Becken mit ausreichenden Dimensionen und da braucht der rote Rahmen eben den gleichen Platz, wie der Schwarze.
> 
> Btw.: Jedes mögliche Teil sollte demontiert werden, bevor es eloxiert wird. Rahmen + Hinterbau gleichzeitig einzutauchen ist nur bei Hardtails ratsam.



die Becken wollen auch bezahlt werden, und nich erst in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> und meine Auflistung war für Farbe, exkl. schwarz.



Und Du meinst, Verpackung und Versand ist für farbig teuer als für schwarz, oder was? Tut mir Leid, ich erkenne noch immer keine Begründung für den Preisunterschied von 400,-.


----------



## El_Pollo_Diablo (17. März 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Wuerde man einmalig 200 Euro Aufpreis verlangen, waere das ja noch ok. Da aber sowohl fuer Hauptrahmen als auch Hinterbau jeweils 200 Euro anfallen, ist das meines Erachtens auch nicht technisch argumentierbar.



Na das ist mal n gutes Argument. Kosten Hardtail Rahmen nicht auch "nur" 200?


----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

egal, frag doch Morgen einfach mal bei Nicolai nach oder kauf halt bei nem anderen Hersteller, der ja deiner Aussage nach viel günstiger ist.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> Na das ist mal n gutes Argument. Kosten Hardtail Rahmen nicht auch "nur" 200?



Ich dachte ja. Laut Konfigurator auch +400 Taler


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> egal, frag doch Morgen einfach mal bei Nicolai nach oder kauf halt bei nem anderen Hersteller, der ja deiner Aussage nach viel günstiger ist.



Entschuldige bitte, wenn ich Deine Argumente hier allzu stark hinterfragt haben sollte.
Danke für Deine Vorschläge, aber darum geht's mir hier nicht.



El_Pollo_Diablo schrieb:


> Na das ist mal n gutes Argument. Kosten Hardtail Rahmen nicht auch "nur" 200?



Wenn ich den (wohl nicht mehr ganz aktuellen) Konfigurator auf nicolai.net bediene, fallen ebenfalls 400,- Farb-Zuschlag für ein Argon ROCC an.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja. Laut Konfigurator auch +400 Taler



da war er schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. März 2013)

Opa-willy am eloxalbecken will ja auch noch was verdienen!

is ja gut wenn du hinterfragst, andere schlucken das einfach.
aber du solltest einfach von dem Gedanken weg das schwarz und Farbe gleich sind weg!

Nicolai lässt ja auch jede Menge kleinteile in schwarz eloxen.



edith sagt: ganz schön rassistisch das eloxieren!


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> aber du solltest einfach von dem Gedanken weg das schwarz und Farbe gleich sind weg!



Ja, wie oft denn nu noch? 



Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Vielleicht nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit: Weder kritisiere ich, noch muss ich erklärt bekommen, DASS Nicolai einen Aufschlag verlangt. Mich interessiert lediglich, warum der Zuschlag SO HOCH auchfällt.



Ich war nie bei dem Gedanken, den Du mir da unterstellst.


----------



## c_w (17. März 2013)

Was erwartest du denn hier hier für Antworten, die konkreter sind als die Erklärungsansätze, die hier geliefert werden?

Ruf Kalle an, der wird dir sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Was erwartest du denn hier hier für Antworten, die konkreter sind als die Erklärungsansätze, die hier geliefert werden?



Nun, zumindest sachlich richtige, fundierte und belastbare Erklärungen, auch wenn mir klar ist, dass es immer nur Ansätze sein können. Die von kephren23 erüllten das m. E. in vielen Bereichen nicht - daher meine letzten Postings.



c_w schrieb:


> Ruf Kalle an, der wird dir sicherlich mehr dazu sagen.



Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Ich bewerte einen Zuschlag von 400,- als ungerechtfertigt (um nicht "unverschämt" zu sagen) genug, um die Frage hier mal öffentlich anzusprechen. Ich vermute auch, dass ich mit dieser Bewertung hier nicht alleine stehe. 

Ich will aber gern öffentlich Buße tun, wenn hier seitens Nicolai eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung kommt.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Ich bewerte einen Zuschlag von 400,- als ungerechtfertigt (um nicht "unverschämt" zu sagen) genug, um die Frage hier mal öffentlich anzusprechen. Ich vermute auch, dass ich mit dieser Bewertung hier nicht alleine stehe.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir!


----------



## c_w (17. März 2013)

Ist ja ok, es wird nur nicht mehr dabei rauskommen, als das was bisher gekommen ist.

Die bunten Farben werden teurer sein wegen der kleinen Menge. Das es andere Betriebe gibt, die das günstiger machen, ist kein Argument, wenn Nicolai sich entschieden hat, mit genau diesem Betrieb zusammen zu arbeiten. Mögliche Gründe sind sicherlich auch bei Nicolai zu erfragen. Der Betrieb wurde meiner Erinnerung nach doch auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gewechselt, vielleicht wurden da auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Vielleicht hat der Betrieb neben schwarz nur noch ein weiteres Becken in der Größe und muss dann häufig das Becken neu befüllen und ggf. nur mit dem einen Rahmen betreiben?
Sind alles nur Vermutungen, aber konkreteres, Kostenaufschlüsselunges, warum das so teuer ist, was davon Nicolai kassiert, wirst du wenn auch nur von da bekommen.

Kann man dann natürlich doof finden, dass Nicolai diesen Betrieb damit beauftragt, aber solange keiner bei Kalle anruft und nachfragt wirst du hier nicht mehr als ein Meinungsbild, wer das noch alles doof findet, bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris12 (17. März 2013)

vielleicht weiss das ja einer:

bei nicolai ist die oberfläche der eloxierten rahmen ja sehr rau. die extra loveparts oder sattelklemmen, naben etc. sind auch schön bunt aber sind glatt. mir ist aufgefallen das das rauhe eloxal der rahmen wesentlich abriebfester ist.

kann einer was zu den produktionsprozessen für diesen unterschied beitragen?

vielleicht liegt ja auch darin der mehraufwand.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

chris12 schrieb:


> vielleicht weiss das ja einer:
> 
> bei nicolai ist die oberfläche der eloxierten rahmen ja sehr rau. die extra loveparts oder sattelklemmen, naben etc. sind auch schön bunt aber sind glatt. mir ist aufgefallen das das rauhe eloxal der rahmen wesentlich abriebfester ist.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, liegt das an der Art der mechanischen und an Art und Dauer chemischen Vorbehandlung/Beize. Da aber schwarz und farbig hier im Wesentlichen die gleiche Vorbehandlung erfahren dürften, fällt das als Erklärung für den Preisunterscheid eigentlich raus.


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

c_w schrieb:


> Ist ja ok, es wird nur nicht mehr dabei rauskommen, als das was bisher gekommen ist.
> 
> Die bunten Farben werden teurer sein wegen der kleinen Menge. Das es andere Betriebe gibt, die das günstiger machen, ist kein Argument, wenn Nicolai sich entschieden hat, mit genau diesem Betrieb zusammen zu arbeiten. Mögliche Gründe sind sicherlich auch bei Nicolai zu erfragen. Der Betrieb wurde meiner Erinnerung nach doch auch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gewechselt, vielleicht wurden da auch schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> ...



Das alles impliziert, dass nur der Eloxalbetrieb maßgeblich für den Mehrpreis bzw. Aufschlag verantwortlich ist und Nicolai die Kosten mehr oder weniger direkt weiterberechnet. Prozentual mag was dran sein, aber die absoluten Beträge sprechen eine andere Sprache.


----------



## betatester (17. März 2013)

Geil Deine Toddiskutiererei...die echt Null bringt, entweder du nimmst das Geld in die Hand und kaufst Dir was Individuelles oder Du lässt es bleiben. Das mit den Elox Preisen ist glaube schon lange so und da wirst Du auch nix dran ändern!
Kleiner Tip Nicolai kann man auch sehr gut gebraucht kaufen...einfach warten evtl. Ist was für Dich dabei oder auf 1000000 RAL Farben/schwarz Elox/Raw zurückgreifen!!!!


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit: 

Ich weiß und akzeptiere voll und ganz, dass Farb-Eloxal teurer sein darf, als schwarz oder silber. Ich kenne auch, wenngleich nicht in allen Details, die grundsätzlichen wirtschaftlichen und prozesstechnischen Faktoren, die den Mehrpreis verursachen.

Aber:

Nehmen wir mal an, einen Rahmen in schwarz zu eloxieren, schlägt mit 100,- zu Buche und in farbig sind's dann 100,- + 400,- = 500,-. Also brutto 500,- für das eloxieren eines Fahrradrahmens in rot oder grün oder was auch immer. Ich kenne die Oberflächentechnik-Branche und die Farbaufschläge ein wenig durch meine Kunden, da liegen Welten dazwischen!!

Auch wenn es immer wieder mal passieren dürfte, dass Nicolai einen einzigen Rahmen in einer Farbe eloxieren lassen muss, wird es wahrscheinlich oft genug dazu kommen, dass nach einem Farbwechsel mehrere Rahmen und Bauteile in einer Farbe eloxiert werden. Da werden Farbwechselkosten schnell mal ge-x-telt und auf die Einzel-Aufträge verteilt.

Soll's für heute mal reichen:

Alles in Allem sind die 400,- für mich noch immer nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbar. Ich hoffe, dass ab Montag mal jemand von Nicolai hier reinschaut und offen Stellung bezieht.


----------



## dr.juggles (17. März 2013)

wär doch auch langweilig wenn jeder mit nem titan elox rahmen rumfahren würde


----------



## betatester (17. März 2013)

Ich geb's auf!!!! 



Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Sicherheit:
> 
> Ich weiß und akzeptiere voll und ganz, dass Farb-Eloxal teurer sein darf, als schwarz oder silber. Ich kenne auch, wenngleich nicht in allen Details, die grundsätzlichen wirtschaftlichen und prozesstechnischen Faktoren, die den Mehrpreis verursachen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holland (17. März 2013)

Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schon einmal hier im Forum? Schon dort wurden von tatsächlichen Kosten auf einen gerechtfertigten Preis geschlossen.

Wieder einmal Bedarf es etwas Bildung in Sachen Preisbildung, hier Preismaximierung.

Das o.g. "Gesetz" gilt nur bei beliebig austauschbaren Gütern oder Leistungen. Bei Produkten wie die von Nicolai ist das nicht so. Du kannst z.B. kein ION woanders kaufen. Du kannst nur ein vergleichbares Teil erwerben.
Die Kunden von Nicolai wollen aber oftmals kein vergleichbares, sondern genau ein solches. Ein gewisser Snob-Effekt mag durchaus verbreitet sein.

Warum kostet ein iPad mehr als andere Tablets? Warum kaufen sich manche eine Leica, obwohl es aus Japan mindestens vergleichbares gibt?

Preisbildung in diesem Segment ist nicht rational. Und wenn man viele Elox-Bikes hier sieht, dann mag der Preis zwar hoch sein, dennoch aber für viele preis*wert* zu sein.

Ob "sich der Kalle die Taschen damit vollstopft"? Keine Ahnung. Auf jeden Fall hält es einen Teil der Kunden von dieser Option ab. Bringt dann keinen Umsatz und Gewinn, hält aber mächtig Komplexität aus dem Kleinbetrieb heraus. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Die Lehreinheit ist kostenfrei.


Gruss
Holland.


----------



## Spletti (17. März 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schon einmal hier im Forum? Schon dort wurden von tatsächlichen Kosten auf einen gerechtfertigten Preis geschlossen.
> 
> Wieder einmal Bedarf es etwas Bildung in Sachen Preisbildung, hier Preismaximierung.
> 
> ...



 

alles gesagt,

oder?


----------



## Dr.Sys (17. März 2013)

Holland schrieb:


> Hatten wir die Diskussion nicht schon einmal hier im Forum? Schon dort wurden von tatsächlichen Kosten auf einen gerechtfertigten Preis geschlossen.
> 
> Wieder einmal Bedarf es etwas Bildung in Sachen Preisbildung, hier Preismaximierung.
> 
> ...




Danke Holland, endlich mal eine Antwort die sachlich fundiert und nachvollziehbar ist. Genau das meinte ich, als ich in meiner Eröffnung schrieb, dass ich den Preis "betriebswirtschaftlich natürlich schon" nachvollziehen kann.

Ich hege allerdings die naive Hoffnung, dass man bei Nicolai eben nicht diesem Steve-Jobs-Vorbild nacheifert.

Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, wenn jemand gutes Geld verdienen will bzw. sich jemand die Taschen voll Geld stopfen will (das war übrigens nur ein Zitat). Irgendwie wollen das doch die meisten von uns und Nicolai-Produkte dürfen auch deutlich mehr Marge generieren, als ein Focus, Canyon, etc.

Ich habe allerdings ein Problem damit, wenn's jemand übertreibt, und 400,- Zuschlag sind m. E. eine mehr als deutliche Übertreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (17. März 2013)

tja, Liteville nimmt 250 fürs pulverbeschichten

du willst ein perfektes Finish?
dann bezahle dafür!

ich denke, da steckt einfach ein Entgelt für die Perfektion drin,
das kein unsauber eloxierter Rahmen das QLF-Tal verlässt.

PS: genug geheult?


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Nicolai-Produkte dürfen auch deutlich mehr Marge generieren, als ein Focus, Canyon, etc.



Glaubst du?

Fakt ist, du möchtest das letzte Wort hier haben, und das kennen wir ja nun.




Dr.Sys schrieb:


> satte 400,-  Zuschlag  für andere, lieferbare Eloxal-Farben nimmt?
> Ich empfinden diesen Zuschlag als extrem hoch und er ist für mich weder handlings- noch verfahrenstechnisch erklärbar





Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Aber 400,- lassen sich dadurch, und das ist immer noch meine persönliche Einschätzung, nicht mal ansatzweise erklären.






Dr.Sys schrieb:


> die unerklärlich hohen 400,-.






Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Mich interessiert lediglich, warum der Zuschlag SO HOCH ausfällt.






Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich erkenne noch immer keine Begründung für den Preisunterschied von 400,-.





Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Wenn ich den (wohl nicht mehr ganz aktuellen) Konfigurator auf nicolai.net bediene, fallen ebenfalls 400,- Farb-Zuschlag für ein Argon ROCC an.





Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Wie schon weiter oben gesagt: Ich bewerte einen Zuschlag von 400,- als ungerechtfertigt (um nicht "unverschämt" zu sagen)





Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Alles in Allem sind die 400,- für mich noch immer nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbar.





Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings ein Problem damit, wenn's jemand übertreibt, und 400,- Zuschlag sind m. E. eine mehr als deutliche Übertreibung.



Wie hoch genau war nochmal der Aufschlag für farbiges eloxieren?
Ich seh den Preis vor lauter Zahlen nicht.


----------



## Dr.Sys (18. März 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Glaubst du?
> 
> Fakt ist, du möchtest das letzte Wort hier haben, und das kennen wir ja nun.
> 
> ...



Ach kephren23, laß gut sein..


----------



## stuk (18. März 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> tja, Liteville nimmt 250 fürs pulverbeschichten
> 
> du willst ein perfektes Finish?
> dann bezahle dafür!
> ...



genau da liegt aber das Problem. Bis 400 Euro Aufpreis und man weiss nicht was man bekommt. Ich habe schon Titan (400e) gesehen was fast wie Schwarz (0 Euro) aussah. Grüne Farbverläufe an der Schwinge und an den Schweißnähten bei Orange und Blau. Rot das nach einem sonnigen Sommer rosa war...und das alles bei der ansonsten guten N-Qualität.
Und diese Rahmen sind nicht preiswerter rausgegangen. N sprach ja selbst diese möglichen Abweichungen offen annimmt aber so die Möglichkeit zur Reklamation

Ich traue mir daher nur Schwarz oder Pulver zu nehmen....


----------



## Dutshlander (18. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Ich traue mir daher nur Schwarz oder Pulver zu nehmen....


Hmm da habe ich mir seinerzeit nicht al zu viel gedanken drÃ¼ber gemacht, weil auch hier die (Technik und) erfahrung der Fa  Ð voran schreitet
Mehrere (hier im Forum) haben mir von Titan abgeraten weil es chekig werden kÃ¶nnte. Im nachhinein binn ich froh "mut zu lÃ¼cke" gehabt zu haben  und muss sagen das es ein sehr homogenes Eloxat geworden ist. Danke an die Fa  Ð
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Nippes80 (18. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hmm da habe ich mir seinerzeit nicht al zu viel gedanken drÃ¼ber gemacht, weil auch hier die (Technik und) erfahrung der Fa  Ð voran schreitet
> Mehrere (hier im Forum) haben mir von Titan abgeraten weil es chekig werden kÃ¶nnte. Im nachhinein binn ich froh "mut zu lÃ¼cke" gehabt zu haben  und muss sagen das es ein sehr homogenes Eloxat geworden ist. Danke an die Fa  Ð
> Groetjes D-Lander



Kann mich nur anschlieÃen.... Titan Elox!!!





Und hier mein absolutes Lieblingsbaik im Moment im N Forum....so Super das Blau!!!


----------



## stuk (18. März 2013)

hey Jungs
ist auch meine Lieblingsfarbe, neben meinem Aircraft. Euer Elox hat aber den riesen Vorteil das man die schönen Fräßdetails besser sieht als unter dem Pulver.
Wie gesagt, wegen möglicher Fehler hatte ich nicht den Mut 400e zu riskieren.


----------



## Holland (18. März 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> Euer Elox hat aber den riesen Vorteil das man die schönen Fräßdetails besser sieht als unter dem Pulver.



ein kompromiss wäre eine pulverlack mit transparenter farbe (candy). ist bei N aber nicht liefebar. sieht aber echt klasse aus, wenn man dann doch mal eins sieht. 

gruss
holand.


----------



## trailterror (18. März 2013)

Mein orange elox, welches ja auch risikobehaftet sein soll, ist sehr sehr gleichmässig...

Mir wäre die optik der schweissnähte jederzeit wichtiger als ne leichte farbabweichung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (18. März 2013)

hab damals auch überlegt...hatte noch kein titan elox in live in gesehen nur diverse andere elox farben... 

habe mich dann aber getraut den hauptrahmen in titan elox zu nehmen trotz der kritischen stimmen, insbesondere bei der farbe...

...und was soll ich sagen...genau den farbton bekommen den ich wollte, ohne einen makel oder abweichung...selbst die nähte passen





würde es jederzeit wieder riskieren


----------



## kephren23 (18. März 2013)

Die Fehler wurden in den letzten Jahren auch extrem minimiert.Die Bearbeitung der Rohe und Frästeile wurde optimiert und auf den eloxalprozess abgestimmt. damit sind die Fehler auch sehr zurück gegangen, und eine gleichmäßigere und schönere Oberfläche ensteht.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (19. März 2013)

Wäre es den möglich das man hier mal eine Farbübersicht der bisherigen Farbtönte machen würde, damit man sehen könnte in welche Richtungen das Eloxal "abweichen" kann.
Ich möchte mir gern als nächstes einen blau eloxierten Rahmen zulegen und hätte gerne noch ein paar Bilder dazu, wie es den ausschauen könnte mit einem schwarzem oder weißen Hinterbau.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Elfriede (19. März 2013)

Das schaut dann vermutlich so aus wie unten zu sehen, nur mit weißem Hinterbau. Die Farbabweichungen im Eloxal kann man beim abgebildeten Rahmen ganz deutlich sehen. Das Problem scheint auch noch nicht behoben zu sein. Ich wurde erst vor Kurzem darauf hingewiesen, dass alles außer Schwarz und Bronze auf eigene Gefahr gemacht wird. Musst du wissen, ob du mit nem schlechten Ergebnis leben könntest, oder Reklamationsversuche starten willst. Es ist halt nach wie vor Glückssache.



Nippes80 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschließen.... Titan Elox!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2013)

also ich bitte dich das ergebniss ist meine meinung nach sehr ansehnlich und homogen, nun darf mann Elox nicht mit Pulver oder Lack beschichtungen vergleichen(schon der Oberflächen wegen).
Sei es drumm jeder hat seine ansprüche und auffassung bezüglich die güte von Elox-Beschichtingen.
Groetjes D-Lander


----------



## Dr.Sys (19. März 2013)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> also ich bitte dich das ergebniss ist meine meinung nach sehr ansehnlich und homogen, nun darf mann Elox nicht mit Pulver oder Lack beschichtungen vergleichen(schon der Oberflächen wegen).
> Sei es drumm jeder hat seine ansprüche und auffassung bezüglich die güte von Elox-Beschichtingen.:



Also, so richtig homogen finde ich das jetzt nicht. Wenn man mal den Farbton vom oberen Sitzrohr direkt mit der Dämpferaufnahme vergleicht.... Da mag aber auch die Aufnahme mehr oder weniger verfälschend wirken.

Aber für ein Bergfahrrad fände ich das sogar noch akzeptabel, nur eben nicht (Achtung: back to topic) zu dem Preis.

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (19. März 2013)

Bitte bei dem Blauen beachten, dass die Farbe des Elox auch stark von Lichteinfall abhängt. Auch wenn sie tatsächlich sehr gleichmäßig ist, kann es unter licht so aussehen als wäre sie es nicht und evtl. auch umgekehrt.

Mein Rad ist auch Blau eloxiert (Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau + Gold elox extra Love) Und ich kann überhaupt keine Farbabweichungen feststellen, lediglich einen kleinen türkis-Lila Schatten neben den Schweißnähten. Ich versuche mal ein Bild zu machen.

Ich finde auch das 400 + 50 für Extra Love recht viel ist, daher bin ich froh dass ich meins gebraucht gekauft habe. Bei einer Neubestellung hätte ich den Aufpreis vermutlich nicht gezahlt, obwohl es mein absoluter Wunsch war. Jetzt wo ich eins habe, glaube ich aber fast das es den Aufpreis tatsächlich wert ist 

Edit:
Hier sieht man den Schatten:






Aber bei so gut wie allen anderen Schweißnähten nicht. Jedoch sind diese immer einen Tick heller (mehr türkis):








mich stört das jedoch überhaupt nicht, das Bike sind als Gesamtbild klasse aus.


----------



## betatester (19. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Also, so richtig homogen finde ich das jetzt nicht. Wenn man mal den Farbton vom oberen Sitzrohr direkt mit der Dämpferaufnahme vergleicht.... Da mag aber auch die Aufnahme mehr oder weniger verfälschend wirken.
> 
> Aber für ein Bergfahrrad fände ich das sogar noch akzeptabel, nur eben nicht (Achtung: back to topic) zu dem Preis.
> 
> -



Bitte bitte, Kauf dir kein Nicolai.....du hast es echt Null verdient!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Sys (19. März 2013)

betatester schrieb:


> Bitte bitte, Kauf dir kein Nicolai.....du hast es echt Null verdient!!!!!



Wolltest Du nicht aufgeben?

P.S.

Ich hab schon zwei.


----------



## Ti-Max (19. März 2013)

Lesen bildet ... 

http://www.nicolai.net/97-0-Eloxal.html

Die Anzahl der Hardcore-Fanboys hier im N-Forum ist langsam echt erschütternd ...


----------



## Dutshlander (19. März 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Lesen bildet ... .


yepp


----------



## stuk (19. März 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Hardcore-Fanboys hier im N-Forum ist langsam echt erschütternd ...



ja echt schlimm, könnte für mich sogar ein Grund werden beim nächsten Kauf auch vorher mal was anderes Probe zu fahren.
Mag nicht mit diesen Intoleranten in einen Topf geworfen werden.

Zu dem blauen Ion 18: der Farbverlauf ab Oberrohr und an der Sitzstrebe sowie an der Dämpferaufhängung wären mir (auch ohne Aufpreis) zu viel. Mit der Zeit wird das durch Sonneneinstrahlung auch noch deutlicher.


----------



## chris12 (19. März 2013)

das rauhe eloxal ist sehr stark vom licht abhänging. mein bronze sieht z.b. von gräulich bis gold aus. beim blau vom "Diamondaine" sieht man auch wie unterschiedlich es wirken kann (detailaufnahmen ggü. dem gesamtbild) was ihr als farbverlauf seht ist meiner meinung nach nur eine andere lichtbrechung. der tatsächliche farbverlauf, wenn vorhanden, ist an den verstärungsblechen zu finden. dort wo beim trocken noch zusätzlich säure austreten kann gibt evtl. einen abgesetzten streifen. der sah, grade bei silber sehr bescheiden aus.


----------



## Dr.Sys (20. März 2013)

chris12 schrieb:


> ...das rauhe eloxal ist sehr stark vom licht abhänging. mein bronze sieht z.b. von gräulich bis gold aus. ...



Meine Holde spricht da immer von meinem "grünen" Bike  ...versteh mir einer die Frauen... 




betatester schrieb:


> Bitte bitte, Kauf dir kein Nicolai.....du hast es echt Null verdient!!!!!



Je öfter ich den Spruch lese, desto geiler finde ich ihn. Vielleicht nehm ich den mal als neue Signatur.



stuk schrieb:


> ja echt schlimm, könnte für mich sogar ein Grund werden beim nächsten Kauf auch vorher mal was anderes Probe zu fahren.
> Mag nicht mit diesen Intoleranten in einen Topf geworfen werden.



Tu das bitte nicht, die Bikes (und Nicolai) können doch nix dafür. Bestell Dir lieber eins ohne Decals und mach dann nen Kalkhoff-Aufkleber drauf 
 Es kann aber sein, dass Du Dein neues Nicolai auch "echt Null verdient" hast - dann geht's eh nicht. 

.


----------



## vinc (20. März 2013)

Hier mal zum aktuellen Thema eine Kopie einer Kundenanfrage zum Thema Eloxalaufpreis: 



_Hallo,

ich habe einen potentiellen Kunden, der ein Argon CC haben möchte. Allerdings hat er den Wunsch, dies selbst eloxieren zu lassen (falls das möglich und preislich attraktiv ist).

Dazu bräuchte ich von Euch mal 3 Preise:

A) Argon CC, ohne Farbe, ohne Dekor.
B) Argon CC, schwarz eloxiert, weiße Decals.
C) Argon CC, Blau eloxiert, weiße Decals.

Und wie steht es um Garantieanspruch, wenn der Kunde den Rahmen extern eloxieren lässt?

Danke für Eure Mühe und Gruß
_
Hallo Daniel,

den Rahmen selbst eloxieren zu lassen ist keine gute Idee.

Wir liefern den Rahmen nur in roh aus wenn er sämtliche Passungen und Gewinde hat.
Diese würden ohne ein Schützen beim Eloxieren in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.
Demnach entfällt auch der Garantieanspruch.

A) 1199 Euro
B) 1199 Euro
C) 1199 Euro plus 400 Euro = 1599 Euro


Viele Grüße

Vincent

_ Hallo Vincent,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht.

Kannst Du mir erklären, woher die enorme Preisdifferenz bei den Eloxalfarben kommt? Ich kann es mir technisch nicht erklären und muss dem Kunden natürlich etwas sinnvolles antworten...

Grüße

Daniel_

Hallo Daniel,

Eloxalrahmen werden schon während des Baus besonders behandelt.

Jedes Rohr kommt vor dem einschweißen auf die Drehbank um geschliffen zu werden, um eventuelle Fertigungstoleranzen in der Oberfläche zu vermeiden. (Einschlüsse, Kratzer etc.)
Dann wird der Rahmen Glaspergestrahlt.
Danach verpacken wir den Rahmen einzeln um ihn zu unserem Eloxierer per UPS nach Süddeutschland zu schicken ( er ist der Beste was das Handwerk angeht).
Der Eloxierer muss den Rahmen in einzelner Handarbeit eloxieren (Zeitaufwand pro Rahmen ca 2-3,5 Std je nach Modell) danach schickt dieser den Rahmen wieder einzeln verpackt zu uns.
Dann ist nicht sichergestellt dass der Rahmen vollkommen Fehlerfrei bei uns ankommt (Kratzer, Beulen und Farbverläufe) in dem Fall beginnt der Prozess von vorn.
Da wir kein Direktvertrieb sind, ist ihm Rahmen der klassichen Vetriebsstruktur auch noch eine Marge einzurechnen.

....der Zeitliche Aufwand ist einfach sehr hoch.

Ich hoffe du kannst mit diesen Argumenten deinem Kunden gegenüber eine plausible Erklärung abgeben.

Viele Grüße

Vincent


_Hallo Vincent,

danke für Deine ausführliche Erklärung... einzig warum jetzt blau eloxieren teuerer als schwarz eloxieren ist, verstehe ich dabei noch nicht. Der Aufwand wird sicher ähnlich hoch sein. Liegt es an dem Bad, welches extra für blau angelegt werden muss? Oder ist auch die Vorbehandlung bei blau aufwendiger?

Beste Grüße

Daniel_

Hallo Daniel,

der Betrieb welcher die sachen schwarz macht, ist riesig und hat einen sehr hohen Durchsatz. (und ist in der Nähe, die Rahmen werden von uns dorthin gefahren und benötigen nicht so viel Verpackungsschutz)
Schwarz zu eloxierende Bauteile werden in die Massenproduktion mit integriert (zwischengschoben).
Der Betrieb Kauft also auch Strom, Wasser und die Eloxalfarbe in Massen ein, kann also günstiger produzieren.
Der Preis schlägt sich dann in unserer "Mischkalkulation" nieder.

Der andere Zulieferer in Süddeutschland ist hingegen sehr klein und:
Der gleiche Mitarbeiter packt den Rahmen aus der Verpackung aus, wäscht ihn, beizt ihn, eloxiert ihn, wäscht ihn und verpackt ihn wieder....
Der zeitliche Aufwand ist einfach imens.
Hinzu kommt die geringere Menge der zu bearbeitenden Teile und höhere Lohnkosten.

Viele Grüße

Vincent


----------



## Dr.Sys (20. März 2013)

Hi Vinc,

danke für die umfassende Antwort, dass erklärt Einiges.

Der mir bekannte Eloxal-Betrieb arbeitet ähnlich dem von Dir beschriebenen in Süddeutschland, hat aber die genannten Preisunterschiede (sowohl absolut, als auch relativ) trotzdem nicht nachvollziehen können. Vielleicht wird das Ganze ja doch ein wenig von dem von Holland so treffend beschriebenen Effekt überlagert, aber sei's drum - das ist Eure Sache. 

Wenn allerdings alles nur mit Mehrkosten erklärbar wäre, rückt das diese Frage Timmy35 noch mal nach vorne.



Timmy35 schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eigendlich für die Raw-Rahmen einen "Abpreis", oder bezahlt man da die schwarze Eloxierung oder Pulverung immer mit?
> 
> Dann sind die vielen Raw-Rahmen ja super für Kalle.



Aber ich will's auch nicht überstrapazieren. Ich (und einige Andere) kenne nun Euren Standpunkt bzw. Eure Erklärung dazu, welche Wertung sich daraus ableitet muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (20. März 2013)

Ich will ja nicht pingelig sein. Aber der von Holland beschriebene Effekt ist im dargestellten Zusammenhang sachlich falsch, da es nicht um das Produkt Nicolai, sondern um das Produkt Eloxal geht, das nunmal austauschbar ist, da N selbst Zukäufer.

Die Preispolitik von N im Eloxalbereich kann ich leider auch immer noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber letztlich entscheidet die Zahlungsbereitschaft des Kunden.

Von daher, jeder wie er mag


----------



## kephren23 (20. März 2013)

Und im Endeffekt wurde das ganze in diesem Thread auch schon vorher beantwortet.


----------



## Elfriede (20. März 2013)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> Hi Vinc,
> 
> danke für die umfassende Antwort, dass erklärt Einiges.
> 
> ...



Bist du des Wahnsinns? Jetzt bring die Leute von Nicolai nicht noch auf dumme Ideen.


----------



## Dr.Sys (20. März 2013)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht pingelig sein. Aber der von Holland beschriebene Effekt ist im dargestellten Zusammenhang sachlich falsch, da es nicht um das Produkt Nicolai, sondern um das Produkt Eloxal geht, das nunmal austauschbar ist, da N selbst Zukäufer.



Ach, ich will auch nicht pingelig sein, aber ich hab auch gerade zeitlich etwas Luft,  um meinem Klugscheiß-Gen mal freien Lauf zu lassen.

Der Effekt greift schon, denn der Endkunde kauft ein komplettes Produkt und Nicolai legt den Preis dafür fest. Dass Eloxal als Aufpreis in der Liste steht, ist unerheblich, schließlich kannst Du "Eloxal" ja dort nicht einzeln ohne Rahmen kaufen.

Ich versuch mal, Hollands Erklärung etwas deutlicher zu machen:

Betriebswirtschaftliche Basis: Der optimale Verkaufspreis einer Ware hat nichts mit der Herstellkosten-Kalkulation zu tun! Die bestimmt lediglich die Preisuntergrenze.

Es geht darum, den Gesamtertrag aller verkauften Produkten auf ein Maximum zu bringen, also:
verkaufte Stückzahl N mal Ertrag je Produkt E gleich Maximum.

Wenn nun der VK-Preis einer Ware erhöht wird, steigt E und gleichzeitig sinkt N, da weniger Leute bereit sind den höheren Preis zu zahlen.

Wird der VK-Preis gesenkt, sinkt E und N steigt an, da mehr Kunden zugreifen.

Aus diesen gegenläufigen Effekten muss nun jeder Verkäufer den VK-Preis ermitteln, der ihm den maximalen Ertrag bringt.

Bei Produkten ähnlicher Leistung (z.B. Android-Smartphones) schwankt N viel stärker, da die Kunden bei zu hohem Preis schnell auf ein alternatives, billigeres Produkt ausweichen können.

Bei Produkten mit Alleinstellungsmerkmalen (z.B. IPhone) schwankt N viel träger, da die Kunden kaum ausweichen können oder wollen.

Nicolai-Bikes haben diese Alleinstellungsmerkmale ganz extrem (besonders Individualität, Marken-Image und Aussehen).  Der Wunsch nach Individualität wird auch durch die Farbauswahl maßgeblich bedient. Und so kann sich Nicolai überlegen, wie hoch darf (oder muss) der Preis einer Eloxierung angesetzt werden, damit nur eine erträglich kleine Anzahl an Kunden abspringt. Gleiches gilt für die Preisfindung der Rahmen natürlich genau so.

Ist alles nicht schlimm, so funktioniert Marktwirtschaft. Aber kaum einer, auch Apple nicht, traut sich, das auszusprechen. Die argumentieren auch mit extremen Entwicklungskosten, QS-Kosten, etc. und erzielen gemütliche 25% Umsatzrendite bzw. 1 Millarde Gewinn pro Woche.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. März 2013)

Öhm, ich bin zufälligerweise vom Fach und habe mich erdreistet, einen kleinen korrigierenden Hinweis zu geben  Deratige Diskussionen sollten wir ins noch nicht gegründete Forum der Preistheorie verlagern oder in den BWL-Thread


----------



## sluette (21. März 2013)

Ohne hier 100% gelesen zu haben: Ein paar Posts hier bezgl. Farbverläufen und die Erklärung von Vinc sind ja ganz interessant aber der Rest stützt sich doch eher auf Annahmen weil doch keiner hier einen 100% Einblick bei Nicolai hat. Ich hasse zwar diese Vergleiche aber wenn ich bei BMW oder Audi Sonderlack haben will kann ich da auch 4 Scheine (mit drei Nullen) reinflanken. 
Soll heissen, wenn es mir's nicht wert ist (was bei mir zutrifft) bestelle ich eben Standard oder geh zum anderen Hersteller. 

*Leute, macht euch keinen Kopp und geht biken ! Love you all !!!*


----------



## Diamondaine (21. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> Ohne hier 100% gelesen zu haben: Ein paar Posts hier bezgl. Farbverläufen und die Erklärung von Vinc sind ja ganz interessant aber der Rest stützt sich doch eher auf Annahmen weil doch keiner hier einen 100% Einblick bei Nicolai hat. Ich hasse zwar diese Vergleiche aber wenn ich bei BMW oder Audi Sonderlack haben will kann ich da auch 4 Scheine (mit drei Nullen) reinflanken.
> Soll heissen, wenn es mir's nicht wert ist (was bei mir zutrifft) bestelle ich eben Standard oder geh zum anderen Hersteller.
> 
> *Leute, macht euch keinen Kopp und geht biken ! Love you all !!!*



Perfekt zusammengefasst. 
*Ob die 400 es wert sind muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. *
Woher sie kommen (gegenüber schwarz) wurde jetzt teilweise geklärt und ich hoffe der Thread kommt damit seinem Ende nahe.


----------



## Joopie (23. März 2013)

sluette schrieb:


> *Leute, macht euch keinen Kopp und geht biken ! Love you all !!!*


RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRichtig  bei uns sagen sie, *Take it or leave it *
Old Dutshman


----------

